# Wii Active



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

Bought this yesterday and just did 25mins workout.

Ok, not the most intensive workout I have ever had, but got a decent sweat on by putting the effort in.

If your after a simple fitness "game" then this might just beat the wii fit :thumb:


----------



## chippy1970 (Apr 3, 2009)

matt1263 said:


> Bought this yesterday and just did 25mins workout.
> 
> Ok, not the most intensive workout I have ever had, but got a decent sweat on by putting the effort in.
> 
> If your after a simple fitness "game" then this might just beat the wii fit :thumb:


Yeah I got it a few weeks back and it seems better than Wii fit as it actually gives you a routine where as wi fit you just pick your own exercises one at a time.

I started the 30 day challenge the other day did one day then the next day went to do it and couldnt as I had strained my knee at work. When I get time I will have another try :lol:


----------

